# Fishing Charters Pensacola - Inshore Guided Trips



## user10309

Hello, I'm Capt. John Rivers owner of Mega-Bite Inshore Charters. I have over 30 years of fishing knowledge and over 13 years of experience fishing the northern gulf coast and our local waterways. "I have enjoyed fishing all my life. While living in the Midwest, I fished Kentucky & Barkley Lake for years along with the Ohio River and many local waterways. 

My first passion was bass fishing, but when I visited the Gulf Coast I found my new love: Salt Water Fishing !"

I've been guiding along the Gulf Cost for 8 years and enjoy watching my clients hook fish they have never caught before. Seeing their smiles while holding a trophy redfish is what it's all about.

Please take a look at my website and let's get you hooked up on the Mega-Bite. 
www.megabiteinshore.com
Tight Lines.
Capt. John


----------



## user10309

Fishing the past few days has been great here at Mega-Bite Inshore Charters. If you're heading down to Pensacola for vacation and looking for some great inshore / nearshore fishing, give me a shout.


























All bull redfish were released after pictures.
------------------------------------------------------------
Capt. John Rivers
Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
850-341-9816
www.megabiteinshore.com


----------



## user10309

Fishing has been great the past few weeks. 
If your heading down to Pensacola, Navarre, or Perdido Key in July or Aug for your summer vacation.
Please take a look at my website. www.megabiteinshore. 

Here are a few pics from my past trips.

*Daniel is all smiles after landing this big 41" red.*









*Ryan is all smiles after landing this 42" big red*
*







*


*Douglas with a nice 5 lb Spanish*
_*







*_​ 
_*Ricky, holds up his first ever King Mackerel a nice 20 lb.*_


----------



## user10309

Fishing as been great the past few weeks, August has arrived and it's been hot, but so has the fishing.
Here are a few pics from my past trips.















​ 
















If you're looking for a great inshore light tackle fishing adventure, give me a ring. 850-341-9816​ 
Capt. John​


----------



## user10309

Want to go out great light tackle fishing adventure?
Look no further, MEGA-BITE INSHORE CHARTERS is the one for you!
www.megabiteinshore.com

I'm Capt. John Rivers, I've been fishing since I was 4 yrs old and have been guiding for the past 7 years. I enjoy watching my clients experience saltwater fishing. With my 24" custom bay boat and top of the line tackle, I'll make sure you have a trip of a lifetime.

Fishing has been great the past few days with ton's of spanish mackerel, skipjack, trout and even some big redfish.
Here are a few pics from this year and last years fall redfish run.

_Melissa shows off a pair of nice keeper spanish macks!_









_Jody & Stephanie had a fun hooking Spanish mackerel all day._









_Melissa and Thomas had a fun hooking Spanish mackerel all day_









Gina with a monster red caught last fall in Nov, 
If you would like to hook a big red like this book your trip today for late Oct or sometime in Nov.


----------



## user10309

Hello fellow anglers, fall is almost here, and that means big redfish are in the forecast.
If you have never felt the power of these awesome fish or if you have and would love to hook up a few more, give me a ring and I'll be happy to be your fishing guide for the day.
The annual fall run starts around Oct 12 and lasts all winter with Nov. being the best month.

Here are some pictures from last year's trips. 






 














 









Let's get you hooked up on the Mega-Bite
Tight Lines.
Capt. John
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816​


----------



## user10309

With this cold front the red fishing should be very good this weekend and next week. If you've never hooked up on a monster redfish please check out my website, www.megabiteinshore.com​















Let's get you hooked up on the Mega-Bite.​ 
_Tight lines.. Capt. John_​


----------



## user10309

Check out what we hooked up last Friday 12-9-2011

























The redfish are here so what are you waiting for. 
Give me a call and let's get you hooked up on a trophy fish of a lifetime.
Tight Lines...
Capt. John
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816


----------



## user10309

Fishing has been out standing for the big bull redfish the past couple of days.


----------



## user10309

Fishing has been great the past two weeks for the reds.


----------



## user10309

The Spring Break Bite is on in Pensacola Pass and off the Beaches for Sheepshead, Redfish, Spanish and much more!

See my latest report on both PFF.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...shead-more-mega-bite-inshore-charters-112066/

Or my website for older reports and pictures. www.megabiteinshore.com

Or Face Book Page.http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mega-Bite-Inshore-Charters/353964039380


----------



## user10309

Well spring break is over and it was totally awesome!
See my latest reports.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ll-red-hot-mega-bite-inshore-charters-114051/


----------

